# Chapel Commission WIP



## Susan Mulno

After many, many practice drawings, I am finally getting somewhere. Let me know what you think so far. Please make suggestions. I really have trouble with buildings, they are not as soft and forgiving as animals.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Maybe this time?


----------



## just

Looking good. I have a tip. The tiles should at least be parallel to the top of the roof. Actually the tile lines should each be drawn to the vanishing point.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looks great Susan. I do agree with Mr. Just about the tiles. I would never have noticed it myself but once he pointed it out I could see it. That's the beauty of doing a work-in-progress catching little things like that. 

This is going to be a wonderful picture.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks Just and Terry. I thought I actually had the tiles in line with the roof but on closer inspection I can see I missed. I became more concerned with the swirl pattern they exhibit and lost the angle of the roof. Any hints for how to accomplish? Any tricks of the trade?


----------



## Erilia

This is looking really nice  and I agree with Just and Terry about the tiles, can't wait to see the rest


----------



## chanda95

I don't have any tricks of the trade but I honestly don't do buildings if I can help it. I don't enjoy drawing them. 

I probably would pull the ruler out and try to make very light lines running at the same angle of the roof line all the way down and then put in my roof tiles using those guidelines. Overall though this looks like a lovely piece.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> I don't have any tricks of the trade but I honestly don't do buildings if I can help it. I don't enjoy drawing them.
> 
> I probably would pull the ruler out and try to make very light lines running at the same angle of the roof line all the way down and then put in my roof tiles using those guidelines. Overall though this looks like a lovely piece.


Technically you'd place one end of the ruler on the vanishing point and use it for a pivot while moving the other end to each new tile line.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> Technically you'd place one end of the ruler on the vanishing point and use it for a pivot while moving the other end to each new tile line.


I think I'm understanding. But not sure. Going to be interested to see this. I'm definitely learning something here.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> Technically you'd place one end of the ruler on the vanishing point and use it for a pivot while moving the other end to each new tile line.


Yes..I did the vanishing point years ago and did it for basic buildings. So you are correct. That is part of the reason why I hate buildings..lol.


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> Technically you'd place one end of the ruler on the vanishing point and use it for a pivot while moving the other end to each new tile line.


Cool! Thank you!  When I get a chance to work on it again I will try that.


----------



## FanKi

Hmm this reminds me when in the school we had "Technical drawing". In that subject we learned to draw blueprints and there were techniques to get the lines in they correct way using differents kinds of rulers, the normal one, and the one with the 90° degrees angle. We also used the triangled one sometimes (I don't know their names in english >.<).

If you look for them on the internet i'm sure you will find them, maybe that can helps to get the main structure of the house 

Hope this helps, and congrats for the commission ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

FanKi said:


> Hmm this reminds me when in the school we had "Technical drawing". In that subject we learned to draw blueprints and there were techniques to get the lines in they correct way using differents kinds of rulers, the normal one, and the one with the 90° degrees angle. We also used the triangled one sometimes (I don't know their names in english >.<).
> 
> If you look for them on the internet i'm sure you will find them, maybe that can helps to get the main structure of the house
> 
> Hope this helps, and congrats for the commission ^^


Thank you, I will check that out.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Added the benches, started fixing the roof line, also placed the window in the peak. How's it looking?


----------



## just

A lot better. 

Are you drawing from a photograph?


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you, I am drawing from a photo.


----------



## just

Are you using a grid pattern too?


----------



## Susan Mulno

Strictly a center line in each direction.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Second row of benches in place, front and side railings, roof done on both sections, second (right) window repaired, a little more tone work.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Uh oh.... must have been an earthquake .... the chapel turned on it's side ....lol


----------



## TerryCurley

I put it up right. Looks really great Susan. Very detailed work.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow I like your work Susan ^^ cant wait to see the full image


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry, for the righting and the compliment. 

Actually Dave, 'twas a tornado!

Melody, thank you and neither can I!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Well, had to raise the roof, the front roof was not aligned properly to the rear, and the rear roof wasn't quite long enough either. 

Added the steps. Also placed the side windows and ramp and railing. 

Trying to add the steeple but as you can see it is not going so well. The photo I am going by the steeple and roof lines are behind a tree. I have pics of the steeple but none from this angle. I will take any suggestions you may have. 

I thank everyone for all the help so far!  ❤


----------



## Susan Mulno

Aggghhhh! I don't understand the sideways stuff! I took this pic in portrait and it insists on laying it down! Frustrating!!!!

Sorry, it is what it is...&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## just

The front end of the chapel is not even with the back end. Do you know what 2 point perspective is and how to use it?


----------



## FanKi

Wooow, it's looking really good susan!

Don't worry about sideways stuff... I can turn my head a bit xD


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yes.. it's looking very good Susan.. Nice work


----------



## TerryCurley

Boy those tornadoes must be bad where you are. I called a construction company and they up-righted the church.

It's looking good Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you FanKi, Dave and Terry. I am mostly happy with it so far.


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> The front end of the chapel is not even with the back end. Do you know what 2 point perspective is and how to use it?


What do you see in particular Just? It seems a bit off to me too. I have checked it against my vanishing points and all bit the side railings (the post railings on the front) seem to line up.


----------



## just

I think that you have to adjust the left side of the front of the chapel.


----------



## just

I have been looking more and I think that it is the little window at the top and the trimming. You have them drawn as if they are being seen head on. You have to draw them from the correct angle.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Just. I will check it out.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I have changed the windows and it made some difference. I played with the image on Picsart and changed the angle of the roof tiles on the forward roof and it made a big difference, so,....more re-roofing. (How many times can you repair something on this paper before it gives out I wonder? Hmmmm. ☺)


----------



## just

The answer is 4 times.


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> The answer is 4 times.


I knew you would have the answer


----------



## just

Erilia said:


> I knew you would have the answer


 Well I don't quite know everything.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> I have been looking more and I think that it is the little window at the top and the trimming. You have them drawn as if they are being seen head on. You have to draw them from the correct angle.


I think it also the base of the roof in the front of the church. If you drew a straight line from the roof base of the front of the church back to the horizon and then drew another straight line from the roof base of the back part of the church you will see that they are at different angles. Even just holding a piece of paper to the bases will give you an idea of what I am trying to say.

This is a very detailed piece and overall you are doing an incredible job with it. MUCH more patience than I would have that's for sure.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> I think it also the base of the roof in the front of the church. If you drew a straight line from the roof base of the front of the church back to the horizon and then drew another straight line from the roof base of the back part of the church you will see that they are at different angles. Even just holding a piece of paper to the bases will give you an idea of what I am trying to say.
> 
> This is a very detailed piece and overall you are doing an incredible job with it. MUCH more patience than I would have that's for sure.


I was going to point that out next. I'm not sure if that's everything.


----------



## just

The railing needs to be drawn to the vanishing points. And that would change the placement of the support beams.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Chanda, don't suppose you could upload a simple diagram? Not quite wrapping my brain around that one. Must have gotten trapped in my blond fibers! ☺


----------



## chanda95

Ok. attached is an example of what I mean. The bluish line is just a line I put because my eye sees that the front of the building has too much of an angle downwards and I think that throws things off as well. 

The red and black lines need to be at the same angle..and the roof line on the other side needs to be at the same angle as them as well..but as you can see they aren't.


----------



## chanda95

And the bottom and tops of your windows should follow your roof and base angles (As Just said - the 2 point rule). The back of your building will be narrower but as you move forward your base and top will widen out. The base of your building does not follow the roof line but instead goes down and your roof line will rise. Does that make sense?

The farthest window should be the smallest and it should get progressively larger as you move to the front of the picture. In the back portion of the church it appears your middle window is as large as the first one.


----------



## just

You are not quite right Chanda. Every line should be drawn to the appropriate vanishing point. The angle of any line which is above or below another line will therefore be slightly different. The line at the front of the building must be drawn to its vanishing point too. Unless the line is flush with the horizon, it will have some angle.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> You are not quite right Chanda. Every line should be drawn to the appropriate vanishing point. The angle of any line which is above or below another line will therefore be slightly different. The line at the front of the building must be drawn to its vanishing point too. Unless the line is flush with the horizon, it will have some angle.


I am well aware it isn't quite right. I didn't have time to do it right. I was giving her an IDEA of what I saw wrong. I believe the 2 point rule was mentioned several times. She is quite capable of looking that up. If I was doing absolutely nothing else but sitting here with ruler in hand I would fix it and show her to a T. 

Since you have the time why don't you show her properly and then she can know exactly what needs to be fixed.


----------



## just

I apparently stepped on some toes. I'll bow out. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I appreciate everyone's input and have learned a lot from all. I decided on a re-do. I realized it was too far off to properly repair. This time if the perspective is off we can blame the architects, I traced the outline of the building and rails and top and bottom window angles. The details I will still free hand. So far, so good!

As a footnote, I have studied 1, 2 and 3 point perspective and when practicing I do a bang up job but somehow when translating it to an actual structure the method and I don't get along.


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan Mulno said:


> I appreciate everyone's input and have learned a lot from all. I decided on a re-do. I realized it was too far off to properly repair. This time if the perspective is off we can blame the architects, I traced the outline of the building and rails and top and bottom window angles. The details I will still free hand. So far, so good!
> 
> As a footnote, I have studied 1, 2 and 3 point perspective and when practicing I do a bang up job but somehow when translating it to an actual structure the method and I don't get along.


WAY TO GO GIRL! That's my philosophy. try and try, but when you have or want to get it done take the surest route. Then after you will have learned a lot and the next time it's easier. I use to trace almost everything but now I paint (not draw) almost everything except portraits. I'll never get that good.


----------



## Susan Mulno

*Chapel Commission Part II WIP*

Here it is, lots more tone work to do. But details are in place.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

wow! nicely done Susan!


----------



## FanKi

It's coming out great


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan this is remarkable. I love the detail work. 

I took the liberty to put it right side up.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you all for the encouragement. I do appreciate it. 

Thanks again for righting it Terry, I need to find a way to load it without it falling down!


----------



## TerryCurley

Whenever I take a Portrait picture it comes out size-ways when loaded in the computer. When I take a Landscape it will come out right but if I hold my cell phone upside down the picture comes out upside down when I load it in my camera. 

I just go into 'paint' on my computer and rotate it.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I take it in landscape, it loads sideways. I take it in portrait, it loads sideways. Go figure. :/


----------



## chanda95

It is beautiful. So intricate.


----------



## Susan Mulno

chanda95 said:


> It is beautiful. So intricate.


Thanks Chanda. ☺


----------



## Erilia

It is really nicely done, even if it is not colored when I look at your drawing it makes me feel like it's a sunny day with little birds chirping and a nice smell of summer day in the air >_< 
It looks good to me  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Susan Mulno

Almost finished! A little more tweeking on the tones and details. Not sure what to do about background, the backdrop of this is not esthetically pleasing. Any suggestions? 

The woman that commissioned me to do this is planning on presenting it to her husband at a big campground get together to celebrate the end of another season on Sept.10. This party happens every year, this one is special however because this is their last year after officiating Sunday services here for ten years. She does not know at this time that I have no intention of taking money for this work, they are dear friends of ours and I will make this my gift to her, and she will make it her gift to her husband.

I ask you though, for future reference, what could I reasonably charge for such a piece? I have no idea what would be fair to both parties.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Yay me!! I found a way to deliver it right side up!

In person the shadow and light on the chapel are much more vivid, they washed out in the picture.


----------



## just

Background in a forest during the fall


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan the picture is wonderful. What a great gift to give your friends. I'm sure it will mean a lot to them the rest of their lives. 

I'm not going to give any advice on the background because I've messed up on the backgrounds I've chosen too many times.


----------



## FanKi

Susan... you are doing so great, contrast, texture, wonderful. Really.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry and FanKi. :vs_blush:


----------



## chanda95

It is absolutely stunning. You have really outdone yourself. 

I feel your pain with the background. My drawing has a forest type background and the person requesting it also requested the background. I personally feel that it is entirely too busy and will distract from my main focal point. Instead of doing the forest as it is seen in the picture (with sharp detail) I have instead chosen to take the route of doing the background as seen but blurring it slightly instead. That way my subject matter comes to the forefront. 

Maybe that is a possibility with your drawing as well?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I agree with Chanda.. This is awesome! Well done Sis


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks Chanda and Dave!

Chanda, that is exactly what I did with the background last night! :surprise:
I tried to load the update but it wouldn't go. I will try again later. The campground WIFI is awful.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Signed and sealed soon to be delivered! I am happy with it, my very first building and my very first commission! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin

What a stunningly beautiful job you did with this. WOW! :vs_clap:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Cricket.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Susan Mulno said:


> Signed and sealed soon to be delivered! I am happy with it, my very first building and my very first commission! :biggrin:


I knew you would do it! Celebration!!:vs_balloons::vs_box::rilla: Great job Susan! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

Yeeeeeeeeha!

It's so nice! Congrats! ^^


----------



## Erilia

It is really superb looking, amazing job, bravo :biggrin::vs_clap:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you so all so much! I appreciate your support and kind words! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh Yes, the subtle background is perfect. You did a fantastic job on this Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry.


----------

